# Removed the resonator and lost gas milage



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

I removed the resonator from my 06 GTO and lost some gas mileage and felt no performance gains. The shop I went to said they could not put in an H pipe, I am looking for someone to do that, but the results were quite surprising. 

A couple of questions.


I do not have a tuner yet, but should I disconnect the battery and reset the computer? 

Was the resonator an H pipe also?

Thanks


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

The resonator is not an h-pipe. I would have guessed the only difference you would have noticed taking off the resonator was the sound. Maybe you were a little harder on the gas to account for the loss in mileage because the resonator has no more or less restriction than a straight pipe...

The shop didn't try very hard if they're saying they can't put an h-pipe on there...

GTO H Pipe 2005-2006 Wretched Motorsports

Tons of GTO's have an h or an x pipe (I have an x-pipe)

disconnecting the battery to reset the computer will just cause to have to relearn the fuel trims and shouldn't matter if the only thing you did was remove the resonator


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

Ninjured said:


> The shop didn't try very hard if they're saying they can't put an h-pipe on there...
> 
> GTO H Pipe 2005-2006 Wretched Motorsports


Yea, thats something else that I am upset about, they cut out the flange. 

Thanks for the link, I am going to pick up that H pipe and have it installed.


----------

